# FR: les enfants sont rentrés à l'école



## Talibun

Bonjour,

- Est-ce qu'on dit "دخل الأولاد المدرسة" ou bien "دخل الأولاد* في* المدرسة " (c'est la première phrase que j'ai lu dans un livre).
- Pourquoi le verbe "دخل" est à la troisième personne du singulier alors que "الأولاد" est au pluriel ?
- Est-ce que la traduction suivante "les enfants sont rentrés à l'école" est correcte ?

Merci...


----------



## Ghabi

Talibun said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> - Est-ce qu'on dit "دخل الأولاد المدرسة" ou bien "دخل الأولاد* في* المدرسة " (c'est la première phrase que j'ai lu dans un livre).
> - Pourquoi le verbe "دخل" est à la troisième personne du singulier alors que "الأولاد" est au pluriel ? on utilise le singulier toujours quand le verbe précède son sujet
> - Est-ce que la traduction suivante "les enfants sont rentrés à l'école" est correcte ?


----------



## Talibun

Ghabi said:


>


Merci beaucoup. Donc on dit toujours : دخل + endroit et non :    دخل *في*+ endroit ?
Exemple : دخل بيت et non دخل *في* بيت. ai-je bien compris ?


----------



## Ghabi

Talibun said:


> Donc on dit toujours : دخل + endroit et non :    دخل *في*+ endroit ?
> Exemple : دخل بيت et non دخل *في* بيت. ai-je bien compris ?


C'est exact.


----------



## Talibun

Ghabi said:


> C'est exact.


Merci Ghabi.


----------



## abass85

attention! on peut dit aussi; الأولاد دخلوا المدرسة c'est une phrase nominale,


----------



## Talibun

abass85 said:


> attention! on peut dit aussi; الأولاد دخلوا المدرسة c'est une phrase nominale,


Ok, merci beaucoup... 

Donc dans la phase nominale on accorde le verbe avec le sujet mais pas dans phrase verbale ou bien dit autrement on accorde lorsque le sujet précède le verbe et non lorsque le verbe précède le sujet.


----------



## clevermizo

Talibun said:


> Ok, merci beaucoup...
> 
> Donc dans la phase nominale on accorde le verbe avec le sujet mais pas dans phrase verbale ou bien dit autrement on accorde lorsque le sujet précède le verbe et non lorsque le verbe précède le sujet.



Oui c'est comme ça, mais je veux ajouter que même dans les phrases verbales, le verbe accorde avec le nom juste avec respect du _genre_ mais pas du nombre comme on a discuté.

(Et pardonnez mon français si j'ai écrit quelque chose incorrecte.)


----------



## Talibun

clevermizo said:


> Oui c'est comme ça, mais je veux ajouter que même dans les phrases verbales, le verbe accorde avec le nom juste avec respect du _genre_ mais pas du numéro comme on a discuté.
> 
> (Et pardonnez mon français si j'ai écrit quelque chose incorrecte.)


Merci pour cette précision importante. Donc il y a accord en genre mais pas en nombre, ok c'est noté, merci.


----------



## Talibun

Bonsoir,

Je viens de lire dans un livre cette phrase :

دخل التلاميذ *إلى* المدرسة

Ici ils ont mit la particule " *إلى* " mais quelle est la différence si on ne la met pas ? Est-il correcte d'écrire ceci :

​
دخل التلاميذ المدرسة​


----------



## abass85

oui, c'est correcte, Le sens ne se change pas,  mais la la forme grammaticale (الشكل والإعراب) de ces phrases pas le même, 
dans la 1er phrase on a le *verbe "دخل*" et le *sujet "التلاميذ"* et la *proposition "إلى"* puis le *complément d'objet* *"المدرسة"*  donc on prononce  cette phrase comme ça:  dakhal*a* attalàmid*o* Ila almadrassat*é*
la 2ème phrase, n'a pas de proposition, donc il doit mets l'*Aperture* "الفتحة" sur Le dernier caractère du mots "المدرسة" (qui est le complément d'objet)  " المفعول به"   et se prononce comme ça: almadrassat*a*


----------



## xebonyx

I'm not sure what's being discussed, because I don't understand French.  But, you don't necessarily need the preposition "إلى".


----------



## Ghabi

On doit noter que l'on ne prononce pas les terminaisons à la fin d'une phrase (soit avant une pause).


----------



## Talibun

abass85 said:


> oui, c'est correcte, Le sens ne se change pas,  mais la la forme grammaticale (الشكل والإعراب) de ces phrases pas le même,
> dans la 1er phrase on a le *verbe "دخل*" et le *sujet "التلاميذ"* et la *proposition "إلى"* puis le *complément d'objet* *"المدرسة"*  donc on prononce  cette phrase comme ça:  dakhal*a* attalàmid*o* Ila almadrassat*é*
> la 2ème phrase, n'a pas de proposition, donc il doit mets l'*Aperture* "الفتحة" sur Le dernier caractère du mots "المدرسة" (qui est le complément d'objet)  " المفعول به"   et se prononce comme ça: almadrassat*a*


Ok merci beaucoup Abass85...


----------



## Talibun

Ghabi said:


> On doit noter que l'on ne prononce pas les terminaisons à la fin d'une phrase (soit avant une pause).


Ok, c'est noté et merci.


----------



## Talibun

xebonyx said:


> I'm not sure what's being discussed, because I don't understand French.  But, you don't necessarily need the preposition "إلى".


Yes, you understood the question, thank you.

I would like to know if it is correct to write the sentence without the particle " *إلى* " and if both sentences have the same meaning.


----------



## xebonyx

Talibun said:


> I would like to know if it is correct to write the sentence without the particle " *إلى* " and if both sentences have the same meaning.



Yes and yes.


----------

